# 64 Degrees at 6:50am on DEC 3rd...WTF!!!



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2009)

Heading says it all. This is sooo wrong!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

I hear ya. It's gross out today. For this time of year, this is nasty swamp ass 90 degree 110% humity August like weather. NASTY! 

But it looks like it'll cool off tomorrow and this weekend!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 3, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Heading says it all. This is sooo wrong!



+1

It's 52 and absolutely POURING in Augusta right now.  I wonder how Kingfield and Bethel are fairing.  Sad.


----------



## skidbump (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like it clearing up.Guess i can cut the lawn 1 more time...Kinda thinkin no one in catskill is really gonna open until 12/12...Weather looks good for a few hours fri nite/sat morning.Its gonna be the first time in ages i havent skied on birthday "tomorrow" and even though i get to ski everyday this still sucks and is hard to deal with...

May be this is the answer.
http://www.haarp.alaska.edu/


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> +1
> 
> It's 52 and absolutely POURING in Augusta right now.  I wonder how Kingfield and Bethel are fairing.  Sad.





> Sunday River Ok, seriously Mother Nature...you are just being mean...But it looks like snowmaking temps are back tonight! Boo Yah!





> Sugarloaf Mountain It's a wet one! Winds may play a factor in opening so stay tuned...



:evil:


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hunter looks to be open by Sunday. All they need are 2 nights when starting from scratch, as they just about are as seen from the web cams...


----------



## skidbump (Dec 3, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter looks to be open by Sunday. All they need are 2 nights when starting from scratch, as they just about are as seen from the web cams...



Cams kinda look like belleayre after there failed opening


----------



## skidbump (Dec 3, 2009)

On the lighter side,
I re-named my penis little Tiger


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2009)

When I had to take the dog out at 4AM, I couldn't believe how warm it was. It was also POURING. :angry: This sucks.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

The sauna bath is now over here in Lexington.  Xmas decorations look kinda weird right now.

Yeah, prolly not too many skiable trails this weekend.  Wonder how SR is holding.

Cheer up, the cold weather will be back in the peaks by Friday.  Just hopin it sticks around this time.


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2009)

All I can say is March better be glorious...


----------



## WJenness (Dec 3, 2009)

I walked out the front door and almost threw up on the driveway in pure disgust of the weather...

This is whack... 64 degrees when I got out of my car in the parking lot in Woburn, MA

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 3, 2009)

Had a reverse frost this morning. I park my car in the garage, which is nice in the winter as I don't have to scrape frost off of it. The garage is partially insulated so the temp doesn't shift too quickly. It was still chilly in there this morning. I drove out and all the windows fogged up!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

the weather is tea-bagging us, plain and simple.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 3, 2009)

in the office with shorts and flip flops on....65 here on Long Island...6mi run at lunch is gonna be nice...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Somebody needs to sacrifice a pair of sticks to Ullr forthwith.


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Ullr needs a virgin.


Tiger, got any?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Had a reverse frost this morning. I park my car in the garage, which is nice in the winter as I don't have to scrape frost off of it. The garage is partially insulated so the temp doesn't shift too quickly. It was still chilly in there this morning. I drove out and all the windows fogged up!



Had the same damn problem. 

I just went outside. It's downright gross. :sad:


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 3, 2009)

After an incredibly warm morning and good sweaty workout, the clouds have started moving back into northern New Jersey from the northwest and the temp feels like its starting to drop. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 3, 2009)

Stopped raining, but it's still 55F here, yuk

Cannon a no go this weekend according to a member of ski patrol


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 3, 2009)

Right now in downtown boston it is 68F  WTF??!?

:blink:

uke:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2009)

Got the windows open in my office.  Actually contemplating flipping the A/C on to dry things out a bit


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

Bostonian said:


> Right now in downtown boston it is 68F  WTF??!?
> 
> :blink:
> 
> uke:



It's a vast conspiracy to kill off all snow-haters.   Entice them back into their shorts and bathing suits, do a little sunbathing on the roof.  Flash freeze, temps drop 40 degress in 30 mins while they sleep, inducing hypothermia shock and subsequent demise.  No more snow whiners!   (only us rain whiners left!)


----------



## KingM (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, the rain is gone and it is starting to cool slightly. Hopefully, that's the last of it.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 3, 2009)

Bostonian said:


> Right now in downtown boston it is 68F  WTF??!?
> 
> :blink:
> 
> uke:



i guess logan has set an all time record for not hitting 32 degrees by now.  I think i heard a weather head say the average first date is november 4th or something.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 3, 2009)

51F here in NJ now. Heard the weather guy on the radio mention wet snow coming this way.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Dec 3, 2009)

I could have sworn it was warmer outside than it was in the house when I stepped outside this morning.


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 3, 2009)

hammer said:


> All I can say is March better be glorious...



Always is......either mad dumpage or sunny warm corn....


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2009)

*9pm @ Boston*

Just came back from an engagement downtown. 60 degrees with the rooftop down and the windows open. Felt like a July evening. There were hundreds of folks down on the Common and public garden for the tree lighting. Shorts, T-shirts, flipflops. Nary a jacket to be seen. I tried to forget this was December. This must be what the Carolinas are like, eh?

At this rate, everyone will want to join the L-street Brownies!!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2009)

Two things come to mind here...

Most people don't like winter. 

Payback is a b!tch. 

Let's hope this means a nice long cold snap with lots of snow this winter.


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Most people don't like winter.


Too Bad for them



Glenn said:


> Payback is a b!tch.


Too good for us



Glenn said:


> Let's hope this means a nice long cold snap with lots of snow this winter.


As a FIS weather prognosticator once said, "mother nature loves her averages."

I keep warning the snow-haters, that they will "pay for this" warm weather.
(I hope I'm right!)


BRING IT ON!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2009)

billski said:


> I keep warning the snow-haters, that they will "pay for this" warm weather.
> *(I hope I'm right!)*



Me too!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 4, 2009)

Headlines like this are making me angry:
"Earliest Measurable Snow Ever in South Texas" - :uzi:http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=forecastbar&traveler=0&article=0

-w


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Headlines like this are making me angry:
> "Earliest Measurable Snow Ever in South Texas" - :uzi:http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=forecastbar&traveler=0&article=0
> 
> -w



Yup, and the BIG problem with that is that way that the air moves within this mass of cold air that's trying to get into the Northeast right now, is that same air that is making it possibly snow in Houston is then heading East, taking a quick trip across the Louisiana/Mississippi/Florida Gulf Coast, and getting warmed up a bit before heading North and then warming up the inflow of air from the West :smash: :smash: :smash: So, our lack of GOOD cold and snow right now in the Northeast is DOUBLY getting screwed by Houston right now


----------



## Glenn (Dec 4, 2009)

billski said:


> Too Bad for them
> 
> 
> Too good for us
> ...



Well put Bill! :beer:


----------

